# lonely duck?



## Sara+pumpkin (Jul 21, 2015)

hi all, in January one of my ducks died. i had two male rouen ducks, now i have 1. the one that is still alive has chicken wire separating him and my chickens so he is with other animals, but is it okay to only have him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I knew someone who had 1 duck with her chickens and he did just fine.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Agreed, I've always kept my ducks with my chickens. The only problem I really ever run into is the duck water mess they make. So I keep my waterers outside now that I have the ducks.


----------

